# kernel 2.6 et driver eagle 1.9.x

## perchut2

Bonjour

j'essaie d'installer ce driver pour un kernel 2.6 (2.6.2-mm2), mais je ne comprends plus du tout comment il fonctionne par rapport à l'ancienne version que j'avais installée (la 1.0.4), j'ai essayé avec la 1.9.3 et la 1.9.4.

Ce que j'ai fait :

tar xvjf l'archive

cd le repertoire

./configure

make uninstall

debranchage du modem

make 

make install

ensuite, je veux configurer ma connexion...

comme j'avais lu avant les posts par ici, j'ai utilisé l'utilitaire graphique qui est dans utils/eagleconf (ou un truc comme ca)

j'ai créé une nouvelle entrée (wanadoo), configurée en 8.35. 

C'est là que les ennuis commencent :

je ne sais pas quelle interace choisir : 

pppoa vc, llc ? (je ne connais pas la signification de ces termes llc vc), brigded ethernet, etc...

ensuite, je choisis ppp, ca ca roule.

second probleme: plus de "showstat, startadsl" et compagnie dans le path du root.

Nulle part d'ailleurs.

j'ai vu qu'ils sont présent dans utils/scripts, mais par exemple, un ./startadsl ne donne rien.

de plus, j'ai vu qu'il y a un script eaglediag.

je l'ai exécuté, j'ai que des "KO".

le premier d'entre eux est "module non présent"

je ne sais pas s'il cherche le module adiusbadsl mais le pb c'est que le seul module que j'ai compilé ne s'appelle pas comme ca, mais eagleusbqqchose.ko.

je peux néanmoins l'insmoder sans pb.

si je réexécute le script, meme résultat.

donc voilà, je suis plutot bloqué.

sachant que j'ai compilé ce qu'il fallait à priori dans le kernel (sauf si ca a changé depuis le readme du 1.0.4, et ce, en dur.)

je n'ai pas le net sous linux, et c'est un peu embetant.. donc si pouviez me venir en aide, ca serait tres sympa....

merci  :Smile: 

----------

## jmf

cd /root/eagle-usb

make clean

./autogen.sh

make      

make install      

-----------------------

dans /etc/conf.d/local.start -> insmod /root/eagle-usb/driver/eagle-usb.ko

PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/sbin

eaglectrl -d

startadsl

----------

## perchut2

 *jmf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/sbin
> 
> 

 

bon, d'accord, c'était la dernière ligne du ./configure, je mérite d'aller me faire fesser avec des orties.

je suis parti -----> []

----------

## Sleeper

J'ai commence a re-ecrire l'ebuild et les script d'init..  Ca me deja permis d'ouvrir un bug dans bugzilla .. et maintenant y'a qq pb avec le systeme de compil du kernel + sandbox .. Donc j'essaie de trouver une solution propre ...

Le CVS est maintenant accessible sur http://cvs.gna.org/viewcvs/eagleusb/ ....

----------

## SuperTomate

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> J'ai commence a re-ecrire l'ebuild et les script d'init...

 

Chic, je vais donc bientôt pouvoir avoir Internet sur mon 2.6   :Very Happy: 

Merci.

J'en profite pour te suggérer une petite amélioration : ça serait bien de pouvoir spécifier des options au client DHCP (par exemple, pour qu'il n'écrase pas /etc/resolv.conf avec l'option -R).

Ajout de "-- ${DHCPCD_OPTIONS}" dans /etc/init.d/eagle-usb :

```
# Launch dhcpcd

    start-stop-daemon --start --exec ${DHCPCD} -- ${DHCPCD_OPTIONS} ${EAGLE_IF} >/dev/null 2>&1
```

Et dans /etc/conf.d/eagle-usb :

```
# DHCPCD_OPTIONS for any extra options for dhcpcd

# DHCPCD_OPTIONS="-R"
```

----------

## TGL

@sleeper: je vois ce que tu veux dire pour les histoires de kbuild, je me suis bien enervé la dessus aussi ce weekend. En fait, y'a une solution générique propre en cours d'implem', qui m'a l'air pas mal du tout. Regarde ici:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~latexer/2.6-koutput.html

Tu peux fouiner ici pour des exemples:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~latexer/files/

J'ai pas eu le temps de m'y repencher depuis que j'ai lu la doc, donc je sais pas exactement quand est-ce que le truc sera utilisable (ou si il l'est déjà), mais bon, au pire je pense que tu peux contacter latexer sur irc pour lui demander des précisions si besoin.

----------

## Sleeper

@TGL: Cool ce lien .. Je regarde ca ce soir .. J'ai resolu certains des pbs (dus a la variable $ARCH) .. mais il men reste encore .. Merci  :Smile: 

@SuperTomate: Bonne idee .. J'ajoute !

----------

## TGL

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

>  J'ai resolu certains des pbs (dus a la variable $ARCH) .. mais il men reste encore

 

Ah oui, le chemin du Makefile qui foire avec un "x86" ?  :Smile: 

J'en avais causé à carpaski pour savoir si on pouvait pas renommer ça dans portage, mais en fait c'est trop la merde, enfin ce sera fait mais ça va prendre des mois de transition de toute façon parceque ça fait partie des profile, et ce serait pas backward compatible de changer, tout ça quoi... Par contre, wrapper la fonction "emake" dans kernel-mod.eclass pour qu'elle vire ça temporairement de l'environnement serait une bonne idée, je sais pas si c'est prévu. C'est un peu con que tout le monde le fasse dans son ebuild...

----------

## Sleeper

J'ai resolu ca par un 

```
env -u ARCH emake all || die 
```

mais bon ...

----------

## TGL

Ouais, c'est clairement la solution, mais ce serait plus joli si c'était caché... J'aime pas voir le même bout de code dans plein d'ebuilds, même si c'est juste 11 caractères (j'ai compté)  :Smile: 

----------

## loic38

Ou peut on trouver une version archive du driver eagle?

CVs je comprend pas trop comment ca marche...

----------

## Sleeper

Apres les problemes de tuxfamily, nous avons du trouver un autre hebergeur temporaire (sans doute qq mois):

http://eagle-usb.ath.cx/pub/

----------

## loic38

Merci beaucoup slepper, je viens de voir que tu avais créé ce driver, felicitations!

PS :Il y a un endroit ou on peut trouver l'ebuild ?

----------

## Sleeper

 *loic38 wrote:*   

> Merci beaucoup slepper, je viens de voir que tu avais créé ce driver, felicitations!
> 
> PS :Il y a un endroit ou on peut trouver l'ebuild ?

 

De rien ... Note que je l'ai pas cree "from scratch" ... tout simplement parce qu'on a aucune spec. On a modifie le driver originel pour le debugger/ameliorer (notamment support multi-modem et architecture PPC).

Pour l'ebuild de la 1.4, tu peux le trouver sur mon site .

Comme deja dit, je suis en train de le refaire pour la nouvelle version ... J'ai encore qq probleme avec le systeme de makefile des 2.6 ..

----------

